# Nautec No Limit_ aka NANO



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi y'all
Does anyone know of this brand?

You can see it here.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Nautec-No-Limit...ryZ31387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It's offered by a German seller (Lalilu001232), and it appears to be German -- the company is based in Hamburg.

In appearance it is practically identical to the one Revue Thommen used to make, which when it shows up on eBay, it goes for $800 ~ 850.

Some people think that the RT model was an homage to the Bell & Ross design, but I strongly doubt that. It's not as if B&R invented the instrument dial design. (Although some B&R fans seem to think the earth itself rotates around a giant B&R chrono. ;-) )

So then, the NAUTEC Instrument IS exactly that, it would seem: an instrument dial watch.
According to the specs, the movement inside the NAUTEC is 6300 calibre -- which is rare and Swiss, and as far as I know, is used prominently by only one brand: Jacques Etoile. Very good brand btw. (Actually, it would be more accurate to say that only J_Etoile openly states that they use this movement.)

Anyway, I'd be interested in hearing an opinion about this watch.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

I doubt it is made in Germany, it is sold in Germany by a very small company, they will soon set up their webiste meineneueuhr.de. My guess is that these watches are made in the PRoC.

It does not say swiss movement, it does say "mechanical Self-winding Automatic, Cal. 6300, 25 Jewels". BTW the Unitas 6300 features 17 jewels and beats at 18.000 b/h, my guess.: chinese automatic movement (btw: the price indicates it can`t be an Unitas 6300)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

stuffler said:


> I doubt it is made in Germany, it is sold in Germany by a very small company, they will soon set up their webiste meineneueuhr.de. My guess is that these watches are made in the PRoC.
> 
> It does not say swiss movement, it does say "mechanical Self-winding Automatic, Cal. 6300, 25 Jewels". BTW the Unitas 6300 features 17 jewels and beats at 18.000 b/h, my guess.: chinese automatic movement (btw: the price indicates it can`t be an Unitas 6300)


Thank you Mike ! for that excellent inductive reasoning.
I forgot to mention before -- duh! -- that I just bought one, and it seems to be a real 'mensch' of a watch. Hefty, and only +5 sec a day. :-!
It's so solid, and well-made, and yet I heard never heard of the brand. That's why I asked.
But if everything you say is true, then some of the following may also be true:

1. The store has marked these watches too high.
2. That makes this seller a little unconscionable.

OR...

1. Chinese made watches are/can be made REALLY well.
2. Thus, many Chinese watches are absurdly low-priced for their quality.

OR...

1. Non-Chinese watches are all absurdly over-priced for their quality. :-s


----------



## bgrazman (Sep 18, 2007)

My vote (probably will be unpopular" is SOME chinese watches are actually quite well made and good value for the money.

Unfortunately, most of them never see western shores (I spend almost 40% of my time in Asia...).

(of course, maybe you might want to look at the chinese watch forum on this site and you can start to make up your own mind--remember, only by melamine free...)

b


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

bgrazman said:


> My vote (probably will be unpopular" is SOME chinese watches are actually quite well made and good value for the money.
> 
> Unfortunately, most of them never see western shores (I spend almost 40% of my time in Asia...).
> 
> ...


I agree with ya. Some really are quite well-done indeed. I am a happy owner of quite a few China-made watches. I spend quite a lot of time in Asia as well so I too have seen some great stuff that oddly will never show up stateside. It's funny though how people find it hard to see beyond preconceptions and prejudices of their own making.
I mean, think about it: only a handful of nations have actually succeeded in mastering the technology to get to space, and to lob nuclear ICBMs. China is one of them. If they really want to, I think they could easily put their talent to make something to rival most Swiss watches.

Anyway, as for these Nautecs, they are NOT Chinese after all, as I found out. They are assembled in Germany using Japanese parts. Go figure.
More and more, I think 'Swiss Made' is only a state of mind. :think:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

As to the japanese parts: The movement of the Deep Sea Alpha Automatic Chronograph is a DS-A 8850/STBL (= swiss Valjoux 7750 clone made in China). The movement comes in various versions (five are known yet) some beat at 21.600 A/h, some at 28.800 A/h.
You don`t know what you will get.
The movement called 6300 isn`t japanese either. 
The Nautec Chronograph "No Limit" which looks like a failed cheapo Timex TX is fitted with an ETA G 10 quartz movement, also no japanese parts.

Seller Lalilu001232 also appears as McArthur`s fine watches and is a wholesaler, not a manufacturer. According to the chamber of commerce there is no "NAUTEC" watch manufacturer located in HH.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

stuffler said:


> As to the japanese parts: The movement of the Deep Sea Alpha Automatic Chronograph is a DS-A 8850/STBL (= swiss Valjoux 7750 clone made in China). The movement comes in various versions (five are known yet) some beat at 21.600 A/h, some at 28.800 A/h.
> You don`t know what you will get.
> The movement called 6300 isn`t japanese either.
> The Nautec Chronograph "No Limit" which looks like a failed cheapo Timex TX is fitted with an ETA G 10 quartz movement, also no japanese parts.
> ...


Thanks Mike for that extra sleuthing. I feel like a Watson to your Holmes. ;-)
Yet, the warranty card has an address in Hamburg. Hmmmmm.... :think:
It's the end of the world U tell ya! If ya can't trust the Germans, who CAN you trust, huh? :-x

But still, all things being the same, and judging with my own experience with almost-anonymous watches -- call it a man's intuition -- these seem pretty solid.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> Yet, the warranty card has an address in Hamburg. Hmmmmm.... :think:


Right, what Lalilu calles the "management" has an address in Hamburg which does not say they are manufacturing anything in Hamburg.


----------



## AJPeters (Mar 16, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> Hi y'all
> ./. Some people think that the RT model was an homage to the Bell & Ross design, but I strongly doubt that. It's not as if B&R invented the instrument dial design. (Although some B&R fans seem to think the earth itself rotates around a giant B&R chrono. ;-) ) ./.


In fact it's eaxactly the other way around, the Revue Thommen (at that time only Revue labeld i think) wristwatch 'instrument' was made ages before B&R wasn't even founded as far as i know. I have heared about some copyright claims from both parties but i've seen pictures of the RT one, and with me as judge RT would have won any claim, no doubt the original and way earlier release.

Some comments on Nautec No Limit also, it's a trading brand only i think, manufactured by third parties, in asia (prc, japan) and switzerland (we had a talk about here a while ago if i recall it correctly). The brand itself is registered to the Hamburg based company (european trademarks check).
I have no idea who came up with the story of german made, as far as i know there are only 1-2 manufacturers in Hamburg, both for quarz clocks, not watches. I also can't find evidence that 'made in germany' was ever stated in offers, so no need to call it false advertising i'd say. The quality of the watches look ok to me, all sapphire, waterresistancy above 100 metres, prices are most likely those the retailers use or are asked to use (compare on the web), movements mixed (6300 is a shanghai clone of the 2824 i think, 8850 = 7750 clone various makers in the prc, TY2846 = GMT automatic made in the prc, G10.211 = swiss made ETA, fashion line), but i haven't seen one of the watches for real yet, so just by data...

Edit:
Maybe some review for one of those would be nice, let's find out if data and reality match.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

AJ, that clears up some more of the mystery.
And you're absolutely right about RT being chronologically ahead of B&R in the the "instrument" design, RT being one of the actual -- as opposed to a wannabe -- makers of real instrument watches on aircraft. RT's Airspeed Chrono is, in my eyes, still one of the finest examples of this aesthetic. 
(Woulda shoulda coulda snatched one up a few years back when they were so plentiful on eBay. :-( Dang it.)

I would have been happy to do a review but I sold mine within a week -- a colleague made me an offer I couldn't refuse. It was JUST the design she needed -- to give as a gift, and she was in a hurry.
I would have been happy to go one wearing one myself. It seemed really well-built, and if judged without prejudice, I would have guessed it to be worth about $400 - 500.00 About Debaufre's range.



AJPeters said:


> In fact it's eaxactly the other way around, the Revue Thommen (at that time only Revue labeld i think) wristwatch 'instrument' was made ages before B&R wasn't even founded as far as i know. I have heared about some copyright claims from both parties but i've seen pictures of the RT one, and with me as judge RT would have won any claim, no doubt the original and way earlier release.
> 
> Some comments on Nautec No Limit also, it's a trading brand only i think, manufactured by third parties, in asia (prc, japan) and switzerland (we had a talk about here a while ago if i recall it correctly). The brand itself is registered to the Hamburg based company (european trademarks check).
> I have no idea who came up with the story of german made, as far as i know there are only 1-2 manufacturers in Hamburg, both for quarz clocks, not watches. I also can't find evidence that 'made in germany' was ever stated in offers, so no need to call it false advertising i'd say. The quality of the watches look ok to me, all sapphire, waterresistancy above 100 metres, prices are most likely those the retailers use or are asked to use (compare on the web), movements mixed (6300 is a shanghai clone of the 2824 i think, 8850 = 7750 clone various makers in the prc, TY2846 = GMT automatic made in the prc, G10.211 = swiss made ETA, fashion line), but i haven't seen one of the watches for real yet, so just by data...
> ...


----------



## Radio_Daze (Sep 24, 2006)

I've just bought one of these Watches from Mc Arthurs on eBay. I have to say, it appears to be really well made, well from the outside at least. Perhaps inside the Watch tells a different story. Anyway, when put against the ear,the Watch has a very quiet tick with a nice ring to it. I suspect also, that it is Chinese made. The strap is not the best quality. It is stamped "genuine leather", but has a strange smell to it. It smells like those steel and fabric fold up garden chairs, when new, that you can buy really cheaply. But as I got this Watch for £80, I don't expect that you can expect a top quality strap! Overall I am very pleased with the Watch, it is a bit of a beast though, and about 18mm thick.

See a few pics of mine here.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2073729#post2073729


----------



## JimHeckel (Aug 23, 2009)

I got one off the old ebay today. This motha is huge, hefty, and impressive. I'm a big guy (6 feet 4 inches tall and weigh 330 pounds) and this thing feels like its about to take my fragging arm off.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JimHeckel said:


> I got one off the old ebay today. This motha is huge, hefty, and impressive. I'm a big guy (6 feet 4 inches tall and weigh 330 pounds) and this thing feels like its about to take my fragging arm off.


hey Jim, You talkin' 'bout the square model?
I got one too (again) and it's really growing on me. ;-)
Kinda weird - no watch has done that before. 
When I saw it the first time: kinda liked it, so got it, then never really got any wrist time for some reason, so decided I could live without it, so sold it... then I kinda missed it, saw it again, liked all over again, etc. :roll:


----------



## JimHeckel (Aug 23, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> hey Jim, You talkin' 'bout the square model?
> I got one too (again) and it's really growing on me. ;-)
> Kinda weird - no watch has done that before.
> When I saw it the first time: kinda liked it, so got it, then never really got any wrist time for some reason, so decided I could live without it, so sold it... then I kinda missed it, saw it again, liked all over again, etc. :roll:


Good guess, but no - it's Nautec No Limit Deep Sea GMT Diver's Automatic 1000 ft. Looks like a 'big name' watch with a 24 hour bezel and GMT hand. Not a Perpetual Calendar, but you cant have everything.

I was very much  when I saw this one on eBay, and grabbed it for just two hundred fifty USD plus shipping.

EDIT: http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/1355/nautecfront.jpg


----------



## Biased&Critical (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry to revice the dead, but I've done some reasearch and don't have the answer I need. 

I just picked the Nautec 44mm square 3-hand auto. I got it for practically a song, so I wasn't expecting much. I'll get some pics up in a bit. Its much nicer than it seems it should be. Sapphire, strap options with deployments, 300m WR, and good lume (including pretty neat black lume face). 

The only problem (so far) is the hands. What a mistake! Maybe on the chrono model with the sub-dials to fill the face, but on the 3-hand version, the hands are way to small and must be replaced. 

So, I need to know what hands can be used, and for this I guess I need to know what the movement is? I can't find a straight answer anywhere - can someone assist? And then, when I know what hand hole sizes I'm dealing with, I'm wide open to good suggestions for some beefy and well-lumed replacements. 

Thanks,


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello,

You need to confirm the movement. I suppose the back will have to come off to see the
movement. It appears one movement may be the Miyota 8215. The 8215 movement has
1.520mm hour shaft, 1.000mm minute shaft, and 0.170mm sec shaft.

Good luck. Please show us before and after photos if you can.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Biased&Critical (Sep 16, 2010)

As I figured. I'll have to put some time aside to do this, and before that it looks like I'll have to invest in a hand puller. It's a tool I dont have. I was hoping to do it all in one run, so I don't have it open more than once, but it is what it is I guess. 

I have little experience with Asian movements, in the sense of identifying them. ETA makes it pretty easy - should I assume that this movement will have a blatent stamp on it to tell me what it is?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello,

The Miyota brand movements are made by Citizen for external sales. If the
movement is a Miyota I expect it will have markings. If it is something else,
I don't know.

You may want to save the hand pulling exercise for a watch that doesn't run.
There are a lot of ways to screw this up. For example, some movements want
the shafts supported before you start pushing on them. A watchmaker has
already practiced this exercise on other watches, and may not charge a lot
to do the hand swap for you. It is your watch, though. So, you get to decide.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Biased&Critical (Sep 16, 2010)

That is an excellent and sober point to make. I do have some junkers to practice on first. 

Those details should be available somewhere once the movement is identified though, right? (Shafts need to be supported, etc). 

I'm a very do-it-yourself kinda guy, and again, I got this watch for almost nothing, so making a mistake wouldn't result in any lost sleep. I could replace the 8215 for like $35 if I had to.


----------



## Biased&Critical (Sep 16, 2010)

Here is a picture for reference. Tell me those hands aren't awful!









Definatley need to find some big, juicy, mega-lumed replacements.

I'll find some time this weekend to open it up and see what makes it tick.


----------



## Biased&Critical (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok, well I had some other priority items on my workbench and almost forgot about this, but I saw it in the winder and remembered, so I got it open to take a look and have no idea what is powering this thing. I did not notice any hallmarks, etc to identify it with, so probably Chinese? Here are some pics if anyone has seen it before, or maybe I should post this in the Chinese mechanical section? Sorry for the crummy pics, the resolution is good but my camera does not allow for desireable ISO settings.


----------

